# How loud would strait pipes be?



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Going to be stuck with the stock headers and cats for a while but its time for a little upgrade. I'm getting sick of how much of a 'drone' the flowmasters make so I'm thinking about just getting cut out and replaced with an x pipe (better then h pipe right?) my only concern is I dont want to get this done then have it be to ridiculously loud. I was reading about how mangaflow claims theres has all these benefits but does the brand really matter? I dont feel like shelling out 100 for one when a $20 one will do the same thing.
I should also mention, the resonators are already cut out.
edit, how much would the x make the sound differ from this


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Loudness is subjective so that's hard to gauge. For me it would be too loud. There is a difference in brands of mufflers even if they are the same type. I've had 5 different mufflers on my car in addition to the stock ones. Several of them have been absorption types but the Borlas which are my latest have not only the smoothest/quietest sound but also rate right near the top of HP ratings. Loud is not power.


----------

